# Console ru_RU.KOI8-R -> (ssh) -> ru_RU.UTF-8



## jeltoesolnce (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello, how i from console (KOI8-R) can use via ssh server with ru_RU.UTF-8 and Russian Language?


----------



## sash (Jan 17, 2011)

FreeBSD console doesn't support UTF-8 now (and I'm not sure we need it )
Use sysutils/jfbterm, it works fine.


----------



## jeltoesolnce (Jan 18, 2011)

*The "Knight-jeday"*

And I like in big letters) Console and I (as if) "this Knight-jeday")


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure that made sense to someone.


----------

